# Another week, another story.....



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

but this time the story ends with me cutting a tag and takin him home with me!! 

i was still pretty pissed about last weeks episode and thought about just throwing in the towel until the rifle hunt. but i couldnt give up. thats not who i am. so after several days of sitting around and not hunting, i decided it was time to give it one last shot. i found a good sized group of bucks at first light today and put together a plan....

that plan resulted in this:









that arrow resulted in this after 60 yards of tracking:









which resulted in this:









hes not as big as the one i arrowed last monday and lost to some @$$hole, but hes plenty big enough for me!

oh BTW Hogan, not that its any of your business, but i shot this buck at 42 yards. the bucks never knew i was there. not only can i unethically shoot and kill deer at long ranges, i can sneak up on them and kill them at close ranges too...


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

NICE BUCK....CONGRATS!


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Congradulations. Way tio stick with it!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Job! Good 4x4


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Good job man. Glad you didn't let that peckerhead ruin your hunt. Don't let the sh!t talkers get to ya


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

> oh BTW Hogan, not that its any of your business, but i shot this buck at 42 yards. the bucks never knew i was there. not only can i unethically shoot and kill deer at long ranges, i can sneak up on them and kill them at close ranges too...


 8)

Good job on a nice deer.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Nice buck congrats Shaun.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats and very happy to see you didn't let that ******* ruin the remainder of your hunt...better yet, your still here living another day (never know what that SOB was capable of).


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck and congrats.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice Buck Shaun! I saw the pic yesterday on Face book right after you killed him. Way to go!

Hogan is an alright guy, I just think he had menstrual cramps last week. I'm sure he'll be giving you an "Atta Boy."


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## utjer (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats on the nice buck. Still working on getting mine.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice buck young man. Way to stick with it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats that is awesome. 8)


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

nice buck shaun and good shot. believe me your not the only one here who's been called unethical!


----------

